# Progesterone Preparations



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi


I take HRT due to pituitary failure (diagnosed about a year ago, I'm 36), it's still trial and error finding a preparation that suits me, especially when it's broken by cycles of IVF. Currently I use an oestrogen gel and plan to have a withdrawal bleed every three months. I have found the side effects of norethisterone (and the progesterone support at the end of previous IVF cycles) almost unbearable and as I am now on a gel alone (previously used Triseqens and Evorel patches) need to obtain a prescription for a progesterone to take to induce a bleed later this month (hopefully prior to a cycle of IVF).


Are you able to recommend any other preparations that might be easier to tolerate? It's the mood changes that I find hardest, Norethisterone leaves me unable to function after about 4 days of taking. When taking Norethisterone recently I have only take it for 5 days and this is enough to trigger a withdrawal bleed.


If you have any suggestions, I'd be really grateful.


Many thanks
Esperanza


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There are a number of different progesterone preparations. Some are natural - like in cyclogest or crinone, some are synthetic or altered versions.

There is not much to add since you asked the question before, except trial and error.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244789.0


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Hazel


I'm so sorry, I didn't even remember posting that original one    can I blame my addled brain on the hormones? I think I may have exhausted that excuse though   


Good to know that those are natural ones, I might try something along those lines next. The last time I saw a GP about this they handed me the BNF and asked me to choose. Good to have some patient choice, but I am hoping for that magic solution. Coincidentally I got a copy of the latest specialists letter to my GP where they suggest 'hydroxyprogesterone'. 


Thanks again for your time, and apologies for the repetitive posting


Esperanza


----------

